# Atlantic.Net SSD VPS opens new Datacenters in Toronto, Canada & Dallas, Texas



## mp99e99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

Today we officially opened two new data center locations, one in Toronto, Canada and one in Dallas, Texas for our

Cloud SSD VPS.

Here is the the blog entry:

https://www.atlantic.net/blog/2014/07/29/announcing-new-data-centers-in-dallas-texas-and-toronto-canada/

We offer Cloud VPSes starting from $3.65; our highlights are:

All SSD Platform

Fast Provisioning -- Up in 30 seconds

Linux & Windows

Per Second Billing, Pay as you go [only pay for what you use]

RAID Redundant Storage

Optional Backup/Optional cPanel

1Gbps Uplinks

We are now up to 3 locations, which includes the two new ones plus our original location in Orlando, FL.

Please spread the word and give us a try if you're in the market for a new virtual server.

Thanks,

-marty


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

So, can you tell me which datacenters and network mix you have in each?

Visited you blog link and no info there about such.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> So, can you tell me which datacenters and network mix you have in each?
> 
> Visited you blog link and no info there about such.


New datacenter info is here: http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2014/07/29/atlanticnets-new-dallas-and-canadian-cloud/  2323 Bryant in Dallas and Cogeco's DC in Toronto

network: AS6364 Level3, Cogent, Telx http://bgp.he.net/AS6364


----------



## mp99e99 (Jul 29, 2014)

In addition to the above, we have a 10G to Cogent on order in Dallas, just waiting for the Cross Connect.

We are in Peer1 [owned by Cogeco] in Toronto.

-mp


----------

